# Issues in connecting wirelessly with Mac Powerbook and Linksys Router



## kansonch (Aug 22, 2007)

(I posted this in the Networking forum as well, but I'm seeing alot of PC talk there, so perhaps this forum is the better one for me?)

OK. Here's the deal. I am entirely frustrated and also over my head trying to solve this on my own as I have no idea what I'm doing.

I have a Mac Powerbook, OS X (3.9). I have always connected to the internet wirelessly through my Linksys router (Wireless B Access Point, Model Wap 11).

I have recently moved and now use Comcast for my internet. When they installed my internet, I had not yet unpacked my wireless router, so I was set up to be connected via the actual cable plugged in. Now that the router is all set up, I cannot for the life of me get my wireless to work. Currently, I can use the internet wirelessly in other homes/school no problem. In those cases, I don't do anything, I just turn on my computer and it connects automatically. But for some reason in my apartment I cannot make it work.

I *think* the problem lies somewhere in the IP address area? If I look at my Airport settings and go to the TCP/IP tab, there is no information contained on the screen. Meaning, in the area where it says IP Address, Subnet Mask and Router, there is NO data listed, just gray empty space. The same goes for the DNS Servers and Search Domains areas, but at least in that case there is a white box to input text.

I can choose the "Configure IPv4 Using DHCP Manually" and that will let me input numbers, but I have no idea if I should even be playing around with this.

Also, perplexing me even more, is the fact that I can choose my Linksys internet connection through the Airport screen, and when I have selected it, I show full bars. But I can't actually connect.

Silly me, I attempted to call Comcast for help with the issue, but they say that as long as I can connect to the internet in any way (plugged in) then they do not care that I can't connect wirelessly.

I miss checking my email in bed...someone please help!!!

Thanks a million in advance for any and all help.

-kt


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

kansonch said:


> (I posted this in the Networking forum as well, but I'm seeing alot of PC talk there, so perhaps this forum is the better one for me?)
> 
> OK. Here's the deal. I am entirely frustrated and also over my head trying to solve this on my own as I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


A few questions to get some ideas:

1. Are you running any encryption? If so, what happens if you turn it off?

2. Any chance of finding someone with a laptop who can try to connect?

3. Confirm that you can connect OK through the router, not directly connected to the cable modem.

The bars on the connection indicate that you are just able to establish a link between the router WiFi and your laptop. I'd suspect some sort of configuration issue from the router to the cable modem. Does ComCast require a password, or a username to connect?


----------



## kansonch (Aug 22, 2007)

Answers:

1. I am not currently running any encryption. 
2. My brothers also have Macs and are able to wirelessly connect in my apartment, no problem. It's a source of neverending frustration for me.
3. I don't understand this exactly. (Sorry) How can I connect to the internet through the router if the cable modem is bi-passed? 
4. Comcast does not require a password or username to connect.

What else can you throw at me - before I throw my laptop out the window?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

kansonch said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1. I am not currently running any encryption.
> 2. My brothers also have Macs and are able to wirelessly connect in my apartment, no problem. It's a source of neverending frustration for me.
> ...


Since other laptops can connect wirelessly, you have eliminated any problem with the router or with ComCast. The problem has to exist on your PowerBook.

Create another user on your PowerBook, log into the account and see what happens.


----------

